
Alibaba Is Conquering Africa, Where Is Amazon? - keimaiyo
https://phonereviewzone.com/aliexpress-buy-phones-and-phone-accessories-affordably/
======
keimaiyo
why is it that Amazon has refused to do business in Africa? Already Alibaba's
AliExpress allows African customers to buy products from China and ship them
for free. Unlike Amazon, you also don't pay overquoted taxes.

